# 942 upgrade to 622



## WWS2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Has anyone found a 3rd party that is doing the upgrades? Two months ago when I went to HDTV and DVR, VMC Satellite was only a $250 surcharge for the 942 whereas DISH wanted $599:nono2: . 

I would like to get the 622 so I can get the new stations, but it is $299.99 right now from DISH .

And what are the delivery/installation dates you are getting? DISH is telling me 2/22 is the earliest.

Walter


----------



## zeekle (Jun 18, 2005)

it is going to be cheaper if you wait till april 1... I would wait to save the 200 bucks.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

It will be $99 if he did indeed buy that 942, yeah  otherwise it's $299


----------



## dcast (Feb 9, 2006)

Rogueone said:


> It will be $99 if he did indeed buy that 942, yeah  otherwise it's $299


I own a 942, for $99 do I get to keep the 622 or it's just a lease?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

:welcome_s dcast

No clear answer on this one yet. Maybe with Monday's Charlie chat this can be clarified.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

everything so far has made us think lease, but some CSR's are reporting we don't have to turn in the owned 921/942. But if you are thinking what I think your thinking, I'm with you, we who paid for a 921/942 should be allowed to exchange them for a 622 for $99


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

One may or may not need to return an owned 921/942 to get the rebate. That is still debatable. Ask five CSRs and you will get 10 answers. 

But one thing for sure: The $299 less $200 offer is for a LEASE UPGRADE. The 622 you get for $99 will be a leased unit - not your own.

Perhaps another deal is coming ... for now the only ones mentioned are leases.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

It took the escallation CSR I spoke with "in the CEO's office" weeks to give me what he says is a solid answer, but what he told me late last week is that those of us who bought 921's, 942's, or (ugh) both is that we're SOL. We'll have to turn in our old gear and then lease the new. Now this guy was a few watts short of a bright bulb, but he told me they had no plans of changing this policy. I'm planning to jump ship later this year as E* has provided no real incentive to stay put and their customer service is quickly headed south. Their customer retention strategy is a contradiction of terms! :lol: 

John


----------



## MusicDan (Feb 10, 2006)

dcast said:


> I own a 942, for $99 do I get to keep the 622 or it's just a lease?


Its strictly a lease.


----------



## mklatman (Jan 21, 2006)

James Long said:


> One may or may not need to return an owned 921/942 to get the rebate. That is still debatable. Ask five CSRs and you will get 10 answers.
> 
> But one thing for sure: The $299 less $200 offer is for a LEASE UPGRADE. The 622 you get for $99 will be a leased unit - not your own.
> 
> Perhaps another deal is coming ... for now the only ones mentioned are leases.


A CSR told me today that I could take advantage of the April 1 promotion but don't have to give up my 942 (which I own) to do so. He said I could turn in one of my 510s. If that's really true, its a pretty reasonable deal.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

From what I have heard and from what makes logical sense. I doubt it, but it would not be the first time or the last time I would be wrong. I would do a search.

Might want to look at my post and this thread.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=523176#post523176


----------



## sbuko (Jan 10, 2006)

mklatman said:


> A CSR told me today that I could take advantage of the April 1 promotion but don't have to give up my 942 (which I own) to do so. He said I could turn in one of my 510s. If that's really true, its a pretty reasonable deal.


I called today and was told the same thing. She told me that I would be better off keeping my "owned" 942 and trade in one of my 311s. She said it would qualify for the rebate if I waited until 4/1.

I asked her to confirm this and she put me on hold. She then came back and apologized saying that she was incorrect and that they haven't given them all the information yet. She said that they had just told her that the rebate only applies to the 921/942 after 4/1.


----------



## geodi (Aug 8, 2004)

sbuko said:


> I called today and was told the same thing. She told me that I would be better off keeping my "owned" 942 and trade in one of my 311s. She said it would qualify for the rebate if I waited until 4/1.
> 
> I asked her to confirm this and she put me on hold. She then came back and apologized saying that she was incorrect and that they haven't given them all the information yet. She said that they had just told her that the rebate only applies to the 921/942 after 4/1.


So if I take the $299 upgrade path, I get to keep my owned 942 and turn in my owned 501? Or do I have to turn in any of my owned equipment (I don't lease any of my current receivers)? Thanks!


----------



## sbuko (Jan 10, 2006)

If you do the $299 deal, you don't have to turn in anything as long as your equipment is owned. 

She said they would send me two boxes in case I was replacing two old receivers with the 622. If you do want to return receivers, they would give a $25 credit per receiver.


----------

